# 10DPO - Hot flashes



## OwlBump

Hey all;

I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced hot flashes in their 2WW ?

Since 7DPO i've been getting overwhelmingly long hot flashes a few times a day. I thought i was coming down with something the first time as i have a stuffy nose and felt a bit light headed but i'm definitely not ill.

Any thoughts? I've not had this any other month until this month 
X

EDIT: I've been feeling nauseous on and off usually just before and during my meals


----------



## Bloomy

Hey Owl, 

I am 9dpo and I have also been feeling really hot since 5dpo. I have no idea what it is, I just hope it's a good sign!


----------



## OwlBump

Bloomy said:


> Hey Owl,
> 
> I am 9dpo and I have also been feeling really hot since 5dpo. I have no idea what it is, I just hope it's a good sign!

Ohhh glad i'm not the only one ^^ Best of luck to you. :dust:

Trying to find ways to cool mine off :( It's so unpleasant right now :oops: x


----------



## Wugz22

I definitely noticed hot flashes during my TWW this time around and had BFP. Would wake up in the middle of the night sweating.... I'd have to strip everything off and turn the fan on.

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ohhhh yeah, Im 9dpo and Im feelin the hot flashes now uggg.. The bloating... Loose pants time lol.. The gas PU!!

I feel like I have done 1000 crunches? My abdominal area has burned for 2 days.. Wowza... Anyone have these and get a bfp??

When is everyone testing? Super nervous!!!


----------



## OwlBump

Hey there Hopin&Prayin :D!

I'm not had the abdo pain but i do have bad gas :oops: and a strange rumbling empty kind of pain in my stomach on and off with a sicky feeling :S!

My AF is due on the 23rd so i'm thinking of testing on my birthday (22nd) haha; it would be amazing if it was a BFP


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey, hows everyone doin? First of all congrats Wug222 on your pregnancy!! I have a gut feeling I will be joining you... I had a stabbing/poking feelings happen lower abdomenal area.. Never had that happen.. Im now freaking out that this could be it!! Now Im really nervous to test... The gas has subsided though hehe Oh and I gagged on my sweet tea, it tadted funny :shrug:

How ya feeling today Owl? Any new symptoms?


----------



## taboo

PHP:







OwlBump said:


> Hey there Hopin&Prayin :D!
> 
> I'm not had the abdo pain but i do have bad gas :oops: and a strange rumbling empty kind of pain in my stomach on and off with a sicky feeling :S!
> 
> My AF is due on the 23rd so i'm thinking of testing on my birthday (22nd) haha; it would be amazing if it was a BFP

owl yoiu need to test ive just got my bfp xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck Owl.. It would be a Awesome birthday present!! Sending loads of babydust your way!!!


----------



## Lilt

Hey all! I have had hot flashes too! My AF is due 25th seriously going to ne the longest 6 days! I have noticed that along with the hot flashes I do feel nauseous and dizzy and my boobs hurt like hell! good luck to all of you!


----------



## ragae32

Ohhh glad i'm not the only one ^^ Best of luck to you. https://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## OwlBump

Thanks everyone :) 

Still not tested yet my OH thinks its too early still! I've got a strong gut feeling about this month too :D! Only thing is.. all my symptoms have vanished as of today :S 

Off subject but had a lovely surprise today, OH has booked us a 2 night stay in a fancy hotel; testing will happen there on the morning of 22nd. Hoping this is the month! 

Best of luck to everyone. I'd really love to here how everyone gets on xx


----------



## OwlBump

Well my hunch was wrong :( AF Arrived with full force this morning.. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## taboo

OwlBump said:


> Well my hunch was wrong :( AF Arrived with full force this morning.. Best of luck to you all.

aw hun fingers crossed for next month xx


----------



## Bloomy

Sorry to hear that owl, my AF arrived today. I was hoping we were on to something with the hot flashes! Oh well fingers crossed for next month!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry to hear ladies.. Well that damn witch nailed me too on the 20th!! With a vengence full force!! I just don"t understand. We dtd many times, maybe too much!! :haha: oh well.. Off to next month... :( Im going fridy to do a consult, next a scan to find out if everything is working properly... Im pretty sure I have fibroids, could that cause me not to become pregnant??

Heres to next month!!


----------

